# My First Successful Bacon!



## smokingohiobutcher (May 29, 2011)

I've been wanting to try some bacon again for quite some time now, since the first try was a horrible creasote disaster! (back when I was a newbie). Bearcarver has been a great help to me, for this I say THANKYOU!!!

I followed his bacon thread and pm'd him for some advice and he was most gracious! Now........

ON WITH THE SHOW!!!!

I saved aside a nice belly from the last order we got in at work. Cut it into 3 pieces and measured out the proper amount of Tender Quick and brownsugar per Bearcarvers recipie. Rubbed it into the pieces then vacum packed  them for the cureing time.

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0528111256.jpg

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0528111255.jpg
 

The first piece I sprinkled granulated onion garlic and coarse black pepper on both sides.
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0528111703a.jpg

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0528111705b.jpg
 

the 2nd piece(on the left) is left plain .  The 3rd piece is sprinkled with granulated garlic and Luzziane cajun seasoning.
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0528111704.jpg
 

plain #2 and #3 in the background
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0528111705.jpg

Stacked on the drying racks for the overnight in the garage fridge​
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0528111706.jpg
 

Its Morning and gettin things going....loaded in the Ol'Doughnut box Verticle smoker.
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0529110943.jpg
 

I am using a prototype A-maze-n Pellet Smoker that Todd made for me at my request since i was looking for more volume of smoke to fill this big verticle smoker without losing soo much burn time.
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0529110951.jpg
 

Lighting half the unit with a mapp gass torch turned way down.
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0529110953.jpg

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0529110954.jpg
 

after the pellets get burning they settle down to form a nice little bed of small coals
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0529110954a.jpg
 

Well Shoot I thought I got a good pic of the AMNPS puttin out some nice strands of TBS....Sorry.

Anywho!...here is what my bacon looks like after 12 hours of smoking.... 
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0529112201.jpg
 

Heres a close up of #1
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0529112201a.jpg
 

 #2
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0529112203a.jpg
 ​#3
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0529112203.jpg
 

Now they go into the garage fridge again overnight to cool down firm up and wait for me to take them to work tomarrow to be sliced. 

Thanks for watching

SOB-QTV

Thanks Again BEAR!!​


----------



## scarbelly (May 29, 2011)

Wow SOB what a great thread. That bacon looks great. That is my first view on the new smoker. I am looking forward to getting mine soon.


----------



## justpassingthru (May 29, 2011)

The bacon looks good, nice job.

Gene


----------



## mossymo (May 29, 2011)

Great looking bacon SOB, congrats! So what do you think of that pellet smoker, seem to work well? I have an A-MAZE-N and love it, but also have quite a bit of wood pellets.


----------



## solaryellow (May 29, 2011)

Looks tasty Mark! Congrats!


----------



## beer-b-q (May 29, 2011)

Great job on the bacon SOB...


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (May 29, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Wow SOB what a great thread. That bacon looks great. That is my first view on the new smoker. I am looking forward to getting mine soon.


thanks....new smoker...not sure what you mean?

 




MossyMO said:


> Great looking bacon SOB, congrats! So what do you think of that pellet smoker, seem to work well? I have an A-MAZE-N and love it, but also have quite a bit of wood pellets.


It took a little getting used  to starting it...takes a little longer to get the pellets to keep burning but now I think I got it down...needs plenty of fresh air to feed those pellets.

Thanks Gene, Paul, and joel!   I cant hardly wait till tomarrow to slice em' up and fry the first slices...YUM!


----------



## scarbelly (May 29, 2011)

SmokingOhioButcher said:


> thanks....new smoker...not sure what you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a pellet smoker on the way to test. I spoke with Todd about this when I met him in MN a couple months back


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (May 29, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> I have a pellet smoker on the way to test. I spoke with Todd about this when I met him in MN a couple months back


ahhh Gotcha!! I like it new feet make a big difference and the pellets make a nice longer burning smoke...it does a good job of filling my big verticle smoker.

The 8x8 version had to be lit in 4 places to get enough smoke for this smoker, then it had burn through issues


----------



## meateater (May 30, 2011)

Nice first bacon!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 30, 2011)

Looks awesome SOB, can't wait to see it sliced!


----------



## fpnmf (May 30, 2011)

Tasty looking bacon!!!

   Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2011)

Perfect!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You did an outstanding job on that Bacon, you old SOB !!!

Any chance of some pics of it sliced???

Thanks for showing, and the mention,

Bear


----------



## gotarace (May 30, 2011)

The Butcher brings home the Bacon...That bacon looks fantastic SOB....Great color. The prototype AMS looks sweet...i wonder if those tapered dividers would cure the row jumping on a 6x8?


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2011)

gotarace said:


> The Butcher brings home the Bacon...That bacon looks fantastic SOB....Great color. The prototype AMS looks sweet...i wonder if those tapered dividers would cure the row jumping on a 6x8?




Yes, That new AMNPS will be good for both dust & pellets.

The one I tested had a few problems, but Todd got that Baby perfected to a T.

Our job was to find problems. Todd knows how to listen to the input, and fix the problems!

And he never stops perfecting!

Bear


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (May 30, 2011)

Alright Guys!! Here are the sliced pics.

#1 Garlic-onion-CBP

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0530110735.jpg

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0530111030.jpg

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0530111047.jpg
 

#2 Plain -no extra seasoning-just Tender Quick and brown sugar.
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0530110735a.jpg

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0530111030a.jpg

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0530111047b.jpg
#3 Garlic and Luzziane cajun seasoning.
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0530110736.jpg

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0530111030b.jpg
 

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0530111047a.jpg

 All 3 turned out excellent!  the  cajun was not as spicy as I thought it would be though...a little more salty...since the 1st ingredient in the cajun seasoning is salt.

Hoped you enjoyed the show...Tonight we are having BLTs! YUM!!!

SOB

 ​


----------



## fpnmf (May 30, 2011)

Whhh Hoooo that looks fabulous!!!

  Craig


----------



## venture (May 30, 2011)

Great looking bacon.  I have used Bears recipe on BBB and it is a "no fail" way to go.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## mossymo (May 30, 2011)

Simply awesome, I would be all over BLT's if I was you today also!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2011)

Hey you SOB !!!!

Thanks for the sliced pics!

Pleasing to these old eyes!!!!!

Bear


----------



## boykjo (May 30, 2011)

Awesome bacon SOB.....


----------



## werdwolf (May 30, 2011)

Nicely done!  Ya know, I am just around the corner. Someday we need to get together.


----------



## tjohnson (May 30, 2011)

And The Crowd Goes WILD!!!

Great Job SOB!!

I told you, once you figured it out, you would LOVE my new pellet burner!!!

Todd


----------



## chefrob (May 30, 2011)

good lookin' bacon! does the pellet burner make more smoke than the duster?


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (May 30, 2011)

boykjo said:


> Awesome bacon SOB.....


Thanks Joe!  The BLTs tonite were "SOOOO GOOD!" to quote Mrs SOB

 


werdwolf said:


> Nicely done!  Ya know, I am just around the corner. Someday we need to get together.


I agree!  I would have liked to get an Ohio gathering going but life gets in the way too often!
 


TJohnson said:


> And The Crowd Goes WILD!!!
> 
> Great Job SOB!!
> 
> ...


OOOHH I DO  I DO  I DOO!!! It is the BOMB!


chefrob said:


> good lookin' bacon! does the pellet burner make more smoke than the duster?


Thanks Rob!  Yep it sure does... The pellets are compacted sawdust so it is like having twice the amount of wood in the same amount of burning space. Yet it still produces nice TBS! 

SOB


----------



## michael ark (May 30, 2011)

That looks realy good


----------



## jak757 (Jun 1, 2011)

Awesome looking bacon SOB!!  Good to be back online and see some tasty posts here....been too busy with life to be here much for quite a while.  But I'm still smokin!  Good to see you are too!!!

John


----------

